# Performance bond



## Rejves

Hi everybody!

Stiamo contrattando con un nostro cliente Sud Africano le condizioni di pagamento per una vendita macchinario e loro ci chiedono la garanzia bancaria per la prima parte di pagamento mentre noi vogliamo chiedere se sia possibile la garanzia assicurativa.

quest'ultima come posso tradurla?

performance bond
insurance guarantee


Please help me!!!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Cosa intendi esattamente per garanzia asicurativa?


p.s. esulando dall'argomento linguistico, ci sono alcuni Paesi in cui la garanzia bancaria è obbligatoria.


----------



## Rejves

Invece di chiedere una garanzia alle banche che purtroppo per vincolare l'ammontare devono avere da chi la richiede la stessa somma come deposito, si va a chiedere la garanzia ad una qualsiasi compagnia assicurativa che non mette il vincolo del deposito anticipato.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Rejves 

Il "Performance Bond"  è una garanzia globale di esecuzione: in sostanza  è la garanzia di buona esecuzione del contratto di appalto rilasciata a favore del committente. La garanzia dura fino all’esecuzione totale del contratto: si attua comunque attraverso il meccanismo bancario o tramite un istituto assicurativo: in pratica l’opera/la fornitura può essere realizzata anche per il tramite del garante (istituto di credito o assicurativo).

Spero ti sia d'aiuto


----------



## Rejves

Quindi non è giusto che io traduca "garanzia assicurativa" con Performance bond, perchè è riferito solo alla prima percentuale del prezzo totale, più esattamente dovrebbe coprire l'anticipo.
E se traduco letteralmente con "insurance guarantee" ha un senso oppure no?


----------



## Yulan

Rejves,

A mio avviso non è l'importo a determinare la differenza; mi spiego: il Performance Bond è la garanzia di Buona Esecuzione del contratto e l'importo del "Performance Bond" viene generalmente stabilito dall'acquirente ed è indicato nel contratto di fornitura/compravendita.
Ora, non conosco il tuo caso specifico, ma se il fornitore ha la possibilità di definire l'importo di comune accordo con l'acquirente, non dovrebbero sorgere problemi e potresti tranquillamente chiamare la garanzia di buona esecuzione "Performance Bond". 

Contrariamente, cioè se non è una vera e propria garanzia di buona esecuzione, avrei bisogno di capire cosa dovrebbe "coprire" tale garanzia assicurativa.

Ciao


----------



## Enigmista

Concordo con le riflessioni di Yulan (che saluto  )

Nella prassi si parla di versare un 10/15 % del valore dell'opera !

Questo ti aprirà gli orizzonti forse,cosi vedi le differenze tra tali garanzie:

http://www.malaysiainsurance.info/p...surance-arent-these-also-financial-guarantees


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Io conosco i seguenti tre tipi di garanzia bancaria:

ADVANCE PAYMENT GUARANTEE: è quella che viene emessa a fronte dell'anticipo versato dal cliente e garantisce il cliente che il venditore adempirà agli obblighi contrattuali di consegna/ spedizione. Viene emessa per un importo uguale a quello della quota anticipata e ha data di scadenza di pochi giorni oltre la data prevista di spedizione.
Entra in vigore solo dopo il ricevimento del pagamento anticipato.

PERFORMANCE GUARANTEE (garanzia di buon funzionamento): Viene emessa quando il cliente richiede una garanzia aggiuntiva oltre alla garanzia "tecnica" sul macchinario o apparecchio fornito. Viene di solito emessa per un importo pari al 5-10% del totale della fornitura e con scadenza fino alla fine del periodo di garanzia tecnica del prodotto venduto. 

BID GUARANTEE (garanzia d'asta):
Serve a permettere di partecipare alle gare d'asta in determinati Paesi, copre in genree il 2% dell'offerta e ha validita 90-120 gg dall'inizio dell'asta.


----------



## Rejves

Cerco di spiegarti meglio, noi stiamo vendendo un macchinario industriale e abbiamo richiesto queste condizioni di pagamento:
30% BB all'ordine
60% BB al Fat presso la nostra ditta prima della spedizione
10% Lettera di credito a 35 gg dalla consegna del macchinario

A loro queste condizioni non andavano bene e hanno richiesto le seguenti:

30% garanzia bancaria all'ordine
60% lettera di credito (ma non ho capito la tempistica)
10% BB alla consegna del macchinario

Noi volevamo chiedere se fosse possibile cambiare per il primo pagamento da garanzia bancaria a garanzia assicurativa

Si parla di un totale di  quasi 2 centinaia di migliaia di €


Spero di essermi spiegata meglio


----------



## Rejves

Grazie a tutti....ho sicuramente molte più informazioni di prima per capire meglio anche io cosa proporre al cliente!!!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Yulan

CIAO  ENIG! Buona giornata!

OK, Rejves, ma secondo me il tuo cliente chiede il Bid Bond (non il Performance Bond).

Ciao!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Forse dovrei scriverti in privato perché non si sta parlando più di lingua inglese...

Comunque, le condizioni che ti ha proposto il cliente significano:

- 30% anticipato, a ricevimento ordine, dietro    
   presentazione di garanzia bancaria
- 60% con lettera di credito (sicuramente dovrà essere a vista contro documenti di spedizione, quindi il cliente potrà entrare in possesso del macchinario solo dopo aver pagato) 
-  10% alla consegna del macchinario (un po' strana questa quota, prevista poco dopo la scadenza di pagamento legata alla L/C, ma se alle due parti va bene...)


----------



## Rejves

Yulan ho letto e mi hai messo in crisi!! 
Il Bid Bond? oh gosh.....intendi la garanzia d'asta come ha scritto Lucy??


----------



## ALEX1981X

Scusate ragazzi mi sembra di capire che si sta parlando di fideiussioni in linea generale 

Ma la fideiussione per questo 30% è a carico del cliente o del venditore ?

Penso che il cliente debba versare il 30% ma al contempo il venditore debba accendere una fideiussione a garanzia della prestazione per il corrispondente 30% ??

Funziona cosi questo performance bond ??


----------



## Rejves

Alex....qui mi prendi in castagna.....sinceramente non so precisamente cosa sia una fideiussione quindi non riesco a risponderti.

Spero qualcun altro dei ragazzi riesca a chiarire questa cosa!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Rejves said:


> Alex....qui mi prendi in castagna.....sinceramente non so precisamente cosa sia una fideiussione quindi non riesco a risponderti.
> 
> Spero qualcun altro dei ragazzi riesca a chiarire questa cosa!



La fideiussione è appunto la garanzia bancaria o assicurativa di cui si sta parlando 

Una banca o un Istituto assicurativo che garantisce il pagamento in caso di inadempienza 

Ma che tu sappia questo" performance bond" dovete stipularlo voi venditori giusto??


----------



## ALEX1981X

Sono d'accordo con Enigmista per quanto riguarda i link e sul chiarirti bene le idee 

http://www.guidelegali.it/Approfond...?codCategoria=recupero-crediti-internazionale

Dimmi se ti è più chiaro cosi ci dici quali sono gli accordi 

Mi sembra di capire che il tutelato debba essere il compratore e  non voi


----------



## Rejves

Alex

infatti il compratore deve essere tutelato e dobbiamo stipulare noi la garanzia bancaria o assicurativa.

Grazie per il link.


----------



## Yulan

Rejes, 

*BID BOND: *
Anche conosciuta come garanzia dell’offerta, è una garanzia richiesta alle imprese quale condizione per partecipare a gare d’appalto per l’aggiudicazione dei lavori. *Il bid bond rappresenta l’obbligo che si assume il garante a pagare una somma di denaro, qualora l’appaltatore, in caso di aggiudicazione, non adempia alle condizioni della gara d’appalto*. Diviene, quindi, una garanzia sulla serietà dell’offerta.
In sostanza il venditore garantisce che potrà adempiere alle condizioni di fornitura (condizioni contrattuali).


*PERFORMANCE BOND: *
E' una garanzia globale di esecuzione: in sostanza è la garanzia di buona esecuzione del contratto di appalto rilasciata a favore del committente. *La garanzia dura fino all’esecuzione totale del contratto*: si attua comunque attraverso il meccanismo bancario o tramite un istituto assicurativo: in pratica l’opera/la fornitura può essere realizzata anche per il tramite del garante (istituto di credito o assicurativo).
Posso dirti che il Performance Bond è maggiormente richiesto quando la merce oggetto della fornitura deve essere installata, collaudata, accettata dal cliente. 

Spero di non averti ulteriormente confuso! 
Dovresti, a mio avviso, chiedere deludicazioni al cliente sul tipo di garanzia che viene richiesta.

Ciao ​


----------



## Rejves

Mi sono appena arrivate le condizioni specifiche del cliente:

o   30% deposit with order covered by an advanced payment bond (refer sample document attached)parla di advance payment guarantee come diceva Lucy!!!!
o   60% after delivery and 35 days after statement (this will mean a maximum of 65 days after delivery). The urgency of this project is such that xxxxxxx have indicated that they will want to airfreight this unt!!
o   10% after commissioning and 35 days after statement


----------



## Rejves

mi è venuto un dubbio atroce!!!

Ma cosa intendono per 35 days after statement?????

inteso come 35 giorni dopo documenti/dichiarazioni

Io ho capito intendano i documenti di spedizione.
E' corretta la mia interpretazione?


----------



## Enigmista

35 giorni dopo la _*dichiarazione di conformità*_ a mio avviso 

_*Statement*_ _of conformity_ ( I suppose)


----------



## Rejves

Enigmista said:


> 35 giorni dopo la _*dichiarazione di conformità*_ a mio avviso
> 
> _*Statement*_ _of conformity_ ( I suppose)




Chiedo al mio cliente se intendono questo!!


Grazie Enigmista


----------



## Enigmista

Rejves said:


> Chiedo al mio cliente se intendono questo!!
> 
> 
> Grazie Enigmista



Figurati 

Facci sapere


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Escluderei che intendano 35 gg dai documenti di spedizione.

Dal momento che dicono: "60% after delivery and 35 days after statement (this will mean a maximum of 65 days after delivery"  quello che loro chiamano statement è qualcosa che sarà firmato/si verificherà entro 30 gg. dalla consegna.
Non so che tipo di macchinari vendte e che procedure usate, può darsi che sia un documento che rilasciate dopo l'installazione del macchinario o il collaudo presso il cliente?


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Rejves,

Credo proprio che "Commissioning" in questo contesto sia "Collaudo" e "Statement" potrebbe essere, come dice Lucy, il verbale di collaudo firmato per accettazione dal cliente.

Dovresti chiedere conferma al cliente comunque: generalmente non viene definito con un generico "Statement", ma "Installation Acceptance declaration".

Ciao


----------



## ALEX1981X

Yulan said:


> Ciao Rejes,
> 
> Credo proprio che "Commissioning" in questo contesto sia "Collaudo" e "Statement" potrebbe essere, come dice Lucy, il verbale di collaudo firmato per accettazione dal cliente.
> 
> Dovresti chiedere conferma al cliente comunque: generalmente non viene definito genericamente "Statement", ma "Installation Acceptance declaration".
> 
> Ciao



Enigmista ha ragione... _*Statement*_ si riferisce alla dichiarazione finale di conformità...che corrisponde al collaudo con esito positivo dell'opera.
A meno che questi signori non richiedano qualche altro documento particolare
Stessa cosa capitata ad un mio cliente durante le definizioni di una fideiussione

P.s: Mmmm Yulan, Enigmista lo aveva detto già da prima non l'ha detto Lucy...vi ha battuto sui tempi 


Ciao Enig devo scappare buona giornata


----------



## Yulan

Ma dai, Alex! Dovevi dirmelo che era una gara a tempo!!! Mi organizzavo!

Tuttavia, il mio caro amico Enig, ha postato "dichiarazione di conformità" ... mi chiedo, di conformità a cosa? 
Meglio essere precisi ... solo per evitare problemi con i pagamenti, chiaro !

For the safest, chiederei al cliente: "Is commissioning to be considered as the final testing of the installed equipment? Is statement to be considered as the declaration of acceptance of the installed equipment"? 

Ciao! 
E ciao ENIG!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Yulan said:


> Ma dai, Alex! Dovevi dirmelo che era una gara a tempo!!! Mi organizzavo!
> 
> Tuttavia, il mio caro amico Enig, ha postato "dichiarazione di conformità" ... mi chiedo, di conformità a cosa?
> Meglio essere precisi ... solo per evitare problemi con i pagamenti, chiaro !
> 
> For the safest, chiederei al cliente: "Is commissioning to be considered as the final testing of the installed equipment? Is statement to be considered as the declaration of acceptance of the installed equipment"?
> 
> Ciao!
> E ciao ENIG!



Dipende dal macchinario installato ....non è niente di nuovo Yulan !

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichiarazione_di_conformit%C3%A0

Conforme a cosa ??...Conforme alla legge


----------



## Yulan

ALEX1981X said:


> Dipende dal macchinario installato ....non è niente di nuovo Yulan !
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichiarazione_di_conformità
> 
> Conforme a cosa ??...Conforme alla legge


 

Alex,

Conforme alla legge non è una dicitura che si ritrova sovente in una clausola di pagamento; posso capire "conforme alle specifiche tecniche", "conforme alle specifiche di applicazione dell'apparecchiatura", ma che un'apparecchiatura installata debba essere conforme alla legge richiederebbe, quanto meno, specificata la legge a cui fa riferimento.

Perchè non aspettiamo e vediamo se, invece, lo "statement" non è la dichiarazione di accettazione dell'apparecchiatura installata? 
Non sto accampando nessuna ragione, voglio solo sottolineare che mi pare la probabilità più concreta.

Ciao


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Sono d'accordo con Yulan.
Anche io lavoro in un'azienda che esporta macchinari, e in genere l'ultima tranche di pagamento è legata proprio all'accettazione della macchina in quanto perfettamente funzionante, di solito viene firmato un documento dopo che il nostro tecnico è stato dal cliente per installazione e collaudo.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Sono d'accordo con Yulan.
> Anche io lavoro in un'azienda che esporta macchinari, e in genere l'ultima tranche di pagamento è legata proprio all'accettazione della macchina in quanto perfettamente funzionante, di solito viene firmato un documento dopo che il nostro tecnico è stato dal cliente per installazione e collaudo.




Francamente non conosco nessuna "dichiarazione di accettazione" in tale contesto perdonatemi 

Esistono le certificazioni/dichiarazioni _di collaudo impianto_ e _di conformità_ al massimo !..ed è quello che Lucy ha descritto infatti

State dicendo la stessa cosa che ha detto Enigmista con parole meno tecniche


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Va be', ho evitato termini tecnici e ho usato termini che tutti possano capire, anche se non lavorano in un'azienda di macchinari! 

Po magari lo stesso documento può darsi che venga chiamato diversamente da azienda ad azienda...

Noi per esempio lo chiamiamo anche S.A.T report, dove S.A.T sta per Site Acceptance Test in contrapposizione al F.A.T Factory Acceptance Test che è il collaudo effettuato presso il venditore, di solito alla presenza del cliente, prima della spedizione.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Va be', ho evitato termini tecnici e ho usato termini che tutti possano capire, anche se non lavorano in un'azienda di macchinari!
> 
> Po magari lo stesso documento può darsi che venga chiamato diversamente da azienda ad azienda...
> 
> Noi per esempio lo chiamiamo anche S.A.T report, dove S.A.T sta per Site Acceptance Test in contrapposizione al F.A.T Factory Acceptance Test che è il collaudo effettuato presso il venditore, di solito alla presenza del cliente, prima della spedizione.



Lucy conosco ciò di cui parli ...se usi la terminologia anglosassone è un altro conto !
Io _*i**n Italiano*_ non ho mai visto "dichiarazione/certificazione di accettazione" in questo senso !

 In Italiano come ho già detto, parliamo sempre di collaudi e anche i tuoi termini,non a caso, non sono altro che collaudi o prove di conformità 

http://www.delama.it/it/attivita/collaudi.asp


----------



## Yulan

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Va be', ho evitato termini tecnici e ho usato termini che tutti possano capire, anche se non lavorano in un'azienda di macchinari!
> 
> Po magari lo stesso documento può darsi che venga chiamato diversamente da azienda ad azienda...
> 
> Noi per esempio lo chiamiamo anche S.A.T report, dove S.A.T sta per Site Acceptance Test in contrapposizione al F.A.T Factory Acceptance Test che è il collaudo effettuato presso il venditore, di solito alla presenza del cliente, prima della spedizione.


 
Ciao Lucy

Anch'io trovo generalmente S.A.T. e F.A.T. oltre che S.C.A.T. (System Control and Acceptance Testing).

Ciao Alex ,
Credo che tutti quanti abbiano considerato il vocabolo inglese "Statement": da qui dichiarazione (di accettazione o di conformità come suggerito da Enig).

Stiamo solo cercando di stabilire quale sia la traduzione più adatta: tu come traduci Statement? Per me è dichiarazione.

Ciao


----------



## ALEX1981X

Yulan said:


> Ciao Lucy
> 
> Anch'io trovo generalmente S.A.T. e F.A.T. oltre che S.C.A.T. (System Control and Acceptance Testing).
> 
> Ciao Alex ,
> Credo che tutti quanti abbiano considerato il vocabolo inglese "Statement": da qui dichiarazione (di accettazione o di conformità come suggerito da Enig).
> 
> Stiamo solo cercando di stabilire quale sia la traduzione più adatta: tu come traduci Statement? Per me è dichiarazione.
> 
> Ciao



Anche per me Yulan


----------



## Yulan

ALEX1981X said:


> Anche per me Yulan


 
Grazie, Alex


----------



## Rejves

Alla fine hanno deciso per una garanzia assicurativa, in modo tale da lasciarci la possibilità di avere liquidità per iniziare la produzione della macchina.


Grazie!!


----------

